# Two processors on a motherboard



## tomjacobm (Aug 25, 2004)

Sirs,

I am planning to buy a computer mainly for 3D works. I want to know if there is any motherboard  avilable in the market  which will *support two processors*(ie i want 2 processors fitted on the same motherboard) I plan to use two AMD antlon 3000+ processors. I *dont want* onboard video and audio as I will be fitting them seperate. Price around 10000.

Again, will there be any significant power gain if I use such a configaration?

Thankyou
Goodday


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2004)

ull have to go for a server mobo and pentium xeon processors


----------



## theraven (Aug 25, 2004)

such computers like i said are used for servers..
yes there will be power gain
but u just dun need that kinda computing power for ur desktop
and no these mobos are expensive
im not sure whether there will be good ones for 10k


----------



## Naga (Aug 26, 2004)

Instead get an AMD 64, SATA HDDS(configured in Raid 0) and lots of RAM (the fastest u can afford).


----------



## indro (Aug 27, 2004)

well if you do want to buy a dual processor motherboard and an amd based cheapo solution, i suggest you go for a AMD Athlon 2600+ or a 2800+ MP processors along with  a amd chipset asus motherboard , but the combined solution is about 20k and thats the cheapest ones you can get your hands on in india.


----------



## superwiz (Aug 29, 2004)

so if i get computer with 2 Pentium4 3.2 gigaherts i will get speed of 6.4gigaherts,   YAHOOO


----------



## Naga (Aug 30, 2004)

superwiz said:
			
		

> so if i get computer with 2 Pentium4 3.2 gigaherts i will get speed of 6.4gigaherts,   YAHOOO


It doesn't quite work that way. The only way u can take advantage of dual CPUs is if ur OS can use them. Usually what will will happen is, say u r running a program that is not optimesed for dual CPU, it will use the resources of only one CPU. But if the program is optimised for dual CPU, the workload will be distributed among the 2 CPUs which doesn't mean that performance will be double of one CPU.U might get benifits while multitasking but that will depend on ur OS.


----------

